# Excellent electrical finish work



## jar546 (Aug 17, 2013)

Great electrical finish work.

View attachment 1906


View attachment 1906


/monthly_2013_08/p1786350659-5.jpg.a3a78887371b7318157bf89c217479e6.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah, that's a thing of beauty, work of art. Sheesh..........


----------



## jar546 (Aug 17, 2013)

On my new house no less.  Sent a photo to the builder and told him his subs suck, fix it.


----------



## ICE (Aug 17, 2013)

I know that you can take a good picture....


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 17, 2013)

All walls in house sprayed knock down finish?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 17, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> All walls in house sprayed knock down finish?


Yes, they wanted more for a real finish.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 17, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> I know that you can take a good picture....


Low light iPhone sucks.  I'll take my full frame Nikon next time.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 17, 2013)

1. Always cut your whip holes higher than the bottom of the cabinet.

2. After the first time you forget to notch the bottom of modular cabinets, then have to do the miracle cuts with a Fein saw without screwing anything up, you'll be sure to remember on the next go round.

Brent.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 17, 2013)

Picky, Picky, Picky! Just need a little caulk!


----------



## ICE (Aug 17, 2013)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> miracle cuts with a Fein saw


I didn't know what a Fein saw is so I went to Google.  The first time that I saw these was an infomercial.  I figured them to be a gimmick.  Not anymore.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 17, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Picky, Picky, Picky! Just need a little caulk!


 Caulk and paint makes us what we ain't.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 18, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> I didn't know what a Fein saw is so I went to Google.  The first time that I saw these was an infomercial.  I figured them to be a gimmick.  Not anymore.


That's what made jars post funny to me. I bought mine about 12 years ago to fix the very mistake he posted. Ran about 400 bucks just for the old style tool. But it payed for itself right away and has been invaluable since.

So for anyone wondering, you drill a 3/4 inch hole in the bottom of the cab in the back, run the wire high and slot the drywall to the hole and pull your wire through. Before all that while the cab is upside down on the ground you cut the n otch with either a jig or fein saw while it's easy to do. Then punch your hole in the back of the inch light at the location in the cabinet, put in a connector and then the wiring is invisible.

Brent.


----------

